# New Light Tent



## TellicoTurning (Jul 6, 2007)

I just got a new light tent off ebay.. pretty nice, but I am really camera challenged - as you can see from my photos - is there a tutorial anywhere that would help with using the light tent and getting better pictures.I use a Fuji Finepix S5200.. it's a great camera that my step son gave me when he upgraded. 

I'm posting some new photos in "Other things we make" ... all of my pen photos I made tonight were crappy and I deleted them all.


----------



## JimM (Jul 7, 2007)

You may want to take a look at the various methods used by EZCube.com

http://www.ezcube.com/HowTo/


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 7, 2007)

Tks Jim.. that may be just what I need... or better yet, takin' pitchers for dummies?


----------



## Jamie (Jul 10, 2007)

Your pictures look fine. If I had any coment, it would be to work on subject placement, not lighting. Look through the "Photos" till you find somebody that has a great layout and try to duplicate it. Good luck.


----------

